# New manny 7-8"



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Picked him up today!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

very, very nice, looks like he has some size on him


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome looking manueli!


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

nice


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

one sweet looking mannie


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice manny


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking manny


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

My favorite piranha!


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks to all! Instantly at the glass when I walk in the room. I have owned alot of p's but so far, I think he's the baddest!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Amazing man love this Manny.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

NICE!!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thats one very nice manny.


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

wow is that the manny i saw on craigslist? very nice


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

I Like the most pygos however the Serra I like the most and if given the chance I would get that would be a manny...









Congratulations.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Excellent coloring.......very nice!!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

sweet fish


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice lookin fish, what is his lenght?


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

nice pick up man, cant go wrong with a manny


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. He is 7-8 inch mark, It is possible you saw it on craigslist, that is where I found it. There wasn't a pic on craigs list but the previous owner sent me the video of this fish on youtube thats on this site as well.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

wow nice find for anywhere cant believe you found that on craigslist


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

he looks great


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Very nice manni bro


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

sweat P man i love when they get there color and there H.spot.

judging by his great coloration and thickness id assume hes a decent size?


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes, he has size on him. As the title says, New manny 7-8" as well I replied again with his size.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

PDOGGY said:


> Yes, he has size on him. As the title says, New manny 7-8" as well I replied again with his size.


Haha opps i should have read more carfully, my bad..


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Thats A studly looking manny for sure!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

nice looking fish


----------

